# help with the Northrop YF-23 Black Widow 2



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 19, 2007)

hi all i'm wondering if any can help me with finding info on the YF-23 it was entered in the advanced tatical fighter but lost to the YF-22(F/A-22)thats all i found out and both pictures and tech data will help thanks a bunch


----------



## A4K (Dec 19, 2007)

G'day Scooter!

Got some info on her at home in an aircraft directory, will pass it on to you tomorrow (she's a great looking bird - much nicer than the F-22 I reckon)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2007)

Northrop/McDonnell Douglas YF-23

YF-23 Black Widow II

"Black Widow 2" was never an offical name.

*There was no official USAF "nickname" for the YF-23A. The Northrop YF-23A team personnel chose the name "Black Widow II" -- commemorating the Northrop P-61 Black Widow, the first American aircraft specifically designed as a night-fighter. *


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 20, 2007)

hay guys thanks a bunch for your help and i do agree with you A4K she does look better than the F/A-22 Raptor


----------



## A4K (Dec 20, 2007)

G'day Scooter!

Here's the info:


Northrop / McDonnell Douglas YF-23A

The YF-23 was the losing aircraft in the mid 1980’s bid for new Advanced Tactical Fighter (ATF), in which a single seat fighter incorporating stealth technology was sought by the USAF as a replacement for the F-15 Eagle.

Two consortiums offered prospect designs: Lockheed in conjunction with Boeing and General Dynamics, and Northrop with McDonnell Douglas.
In Septenber 1985, Northrop and McDonnell Douglas merged to ensure production allotments for both parties should their tender be accepted.
Two YF-23 PAV (Prototype Air Vehicle) were completed, the first exmple (87-800 – officially ’PAV-1’) with Pratt and Whitney YF-119 turbofan engines with afterburner, and the second (87-801) with the General Electric YF-120.

The first prototype, unofficially named ’the Grey Ghost’, made it’s maiden flight from Edwards AFB in California on August 27 1990, followed by the PAV-2 on October 26 1990.

The Flight-Test program with the required 65 flying hours over 50 flight-trials was completed by the PAV-2 , upon completion of which, on April 23 1991, the YF-22 was deemed to be the winner, and (together with the F-119 engine) was ordered into series production.

The Northrop PAV-duo, which were equal competitors with the YF-22 in many respects, were then put into storage at Edwards AFB.

Technical details:

Northrop/ McDonnell Douglas YF-23 Prototype Air Vehicle

Type: Single-seat tactical fighter
Engine: PAV-1 with two pratt and Whitney YF-119-PW-100 turbofans with afterburner, 
each with 155.7 Kn thrust ; PAV-2 with General Electric YF-120-GE-100
turbofans with afterburner of same power rating.
Performance: Max.speed: Mach 2; 
Above sound-barrier speed without afterburner (supercruise):Mach 1.6
Ceiling: 19,812 m.
Range with internal tanks: 1200 km.
Weights: Empty: 16,783 kg ; with internal fuel tanks: + 952 kg ; Take-off weight: 23,030 kg
Dimensions: Width: 13.20 m ; length: 20.50 m ; height: 4.20 m ; Wing surface area: 87.80 m2
Armament: (planned): 1 Long-barrel 20-mm M61 cannon, and two internal weapon bays for
upto 8 AIM-9 Sidewinders, AIM-120 AMRAAM, Air-to-Air guided missiles 
’Have Dash 2’ and Air-to-Ground guided missiles ’Have Slick’, both under
Development.

( Translated by myself from German, from ’Flugzeug Typen Der Welt’, 1997 Bechtermünz Verlag, originally published in English as ’The Encyclopedia of World Aircraft’, 1997 Orbis Publishing Ltd., and Aerospace Publishing Ltd. )

As an aside, I can tell you that the PAV-1 (87-800) was a 'dark ghost grey' colour, while the PAV-2 (87-801) was a 'light ghost grey' -apprently a 'stealth' paint scheme.

Hope this helps!


----------



## A4K (Dec 20, 2007)

Just wishing ya's all a happy christmas and all the best for the new year - I'm off work till 03 Jan, so there goes the internet access...

Have a good one!


----------

